# Riley's after surgery Lion cut



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is Riley's new haircut lol. OK so it's not something I would purposely do but seeing how we already had one leg, whole belly and bum shaved we ran with it. He is feeling so much better with all his matts gone and matching shaved front legs. I did not have the heart to shave him all the way down so this is our own version of my little Lion. We also went back to the vets yesterday for our post-op appointment and Riley passed with flying colors, we will be back to training next week Wahoooo.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

And it's ok to laugh, we are and he just smiles away at us LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think he looks as cute as a button with his little poodle legs. He is a handsome guy and his new doo looks great.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, its cute! I love it, it screams personality!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Com'on is not so bad! He looks great from the front!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It was hard getting pictures becuse keeping the front of him long makes it really hard to see the shaved legs and he is so happy. The only part I cant wait till it grows back is his bum, I hate seeing a bull's eye bum...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And I so love his pony. I cannot wait for Bentley and Evye's pony to be that long.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is too cute for words. He looks like a cross between a Poodle and a Lowchen. Good groomer.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he's adorable, looks to be doing great


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks wonderful! I think his lion cut is cute and he seems to like it! I love the long ponytail too--sure wish Rufus could have one. He has terminal bad hair day.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Riley looks adorable!!! and I am just so glad he is all better!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Leeann...I'm luving Riley's new doo! I know it's such a change from before, but honestly I think he looks great! And I'm not laughing either....this boy can carry off the lion cut :mullet:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love it! He is so cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You just might start a new trend.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Riley looks really good Leeann-----I am pleasantly surprised! I love it as he looks so stylish....I bet he feels good too!:kiss:

Actually I think his new lion cut looks better then some puppy clips I've seen and his coloring really helps him pull it off! Good job!:thumb:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I love Riley's lion cut Leeann! But you know I'm a big fan of the cut from way back! It looks terrific on him and your groomer did a great job.

I know when Winston had his it certainly made him more bouncy, he was like a little rubber ball!:bounce:

So happy Riley's recovery is going well!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Here is Riley's new haircut lol. OK so it's not something I would purposely do


Why not? He's adorable!!! Might as well have some fun with the coat as long as you're not showing!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, honestly I thought it would look ridiculous when you and Amanda first started talking about it but now that I see it I love it! I wouldn't purposely do that either, but I think Riley looks adorable in his lion cut.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I still giggle looking at him but he don't care what he looks like. I do have to say my boy has some very straight legs, forget soaping them down just shave them LOL.

Julie yes his coloring really does help him pull this off but I do think we will let it all grow back in. My original thought was to put him in a puppy cut for the summer, I know it would be much better for him with agility but I never imagined I would be shaving a leg to match the other one. My trainer is going to laugh when she see's him on Wed. I cant wait.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Riley must be getting tons of attention with that new do'!
I think it's cute!
Glad that Riley has recovered well, too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he looks too cool for school!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, Riley looks very cute in his new do. His coloring and coat makes it look nice.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks adorable!!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is still a cutie and wow, he has a thick looking coat. It looks like he has on some little 'slippers' to match his coat.  I bet he will feel better during the summer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...he is a little sweetie! Glad everything went well and you can resume training...give Riley a big hug from Baloo and I


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann - Riley looks adorable! His coloring is JUST like Daisy's - so i guess we'll now have TWO sets of look-alikes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok., so I admit that I did LOL ! BUT ...... Riley looks very good and pulls it off well! My first thought was 'Oh no, Riley's gone poofy on us!' LOL I totally agree that his coloring and hair texture makes it a lovely cut, not something silly or awkward. GREAT job!! 

So, he's all set to wrestle with more Havs by Friday? Yaaaaahhhhhooooooo !!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - I too giggled when I saw his pics. From the side he really looks like a poodle, but from the front - it is Riley through and through. I think it is great, be much happier, and everything should grow back ore evenly! 
Good job.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just love Riley in his new lion cut, very dashing. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He looks GREAT!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love it! Now you stop laughing at that sweet boy, he will get a complex!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, that is hilarious! He looks so happy and I bet he'll love feeling the breeze around his legs when he flies during agility. So is he considered a designer breed now? Lion-Poo? Poo-Lion?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha...LOL. But I have to say Leeann, Riley does look like he really likes the way he looks!!! he looks like he is very proud of his new do. And I think he is adorable and can't wait to see pictures of your little lion flying over those jumps!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL. How about hav-a-lion. He looks so cute. Love the pom-pom feet, he'll look so cute running around. I bet he'll like being cool for the Summer. Can't wait to see him. Kathy's right don't laugh at him or you'll give the poor guy a complex. Will his hair gro out uneven because he's different lengths?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Marianne if I let Ry grow out right now it would all be uneven, we will just continue to cut and blend till it is all the same length again. It will probably take a few months just to get his belly, legs and bum back in order but I am fine with it and he does not care what he looks like as long as someone is paying attention to him. Trust me when you are scared to death of something major being wrong with your fur kid you dont care what they shave off to find the problem.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Trust me when you are scared to death of something major being wrong with your fur kid you dont care what they shave off to find the problem."*

Amen to that, Leeann! :amen:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks cute! He looks like he's feeling very proud of himself!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree Leeann. Thank goodness he is healthy.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Leeann,
I think he looks adorable. Great job by your groomer:thumb:
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG! Leeann I missed this!!!! **** move- I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! I so want to do Isabelle even more now. You have to get some good pics of him doing agility especially thru a tire with this cut.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Leeann... I just had to go show Jim and you know what he said, only someone hitting up the alcohol in the background would do that to their dog-HAHAHHAHA So I gotta get him drunk before we cut Belle down!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awwwww! I can't help but smile when I look at Riley in his lion cut! 

He has a gorgeous coat! And the cut was done really superbly!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leeann I haven't been on the forum much lately, but, Riley is stinking adorable in his new "do." I'm glad to hear he's recovering nicely.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He looks adorable. So handsome.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amanda I saw the bottle too...hahaha...Leeann he looks adorable to me. I just want to hug him he looks so soft and fluffy.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that brilliant idea!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay Leeann... I just had to go show Jim and you know what he said, only someone hitting up the alcohol in the background would do that to their dog-HAHAHHAHA So I gotta get him drunk before we cut Belle down!


So Amanda,... what are you waiting for???! :tea:


----------

